# Sponsoring a maid



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

*We're looking for a maid*

We're about to start looking at hiring/sponsoring a live-in maid and I thought that I'd put this out on the forum first...

I was wondering if any expats moving away from Dubai will be leaving behind a brilliant maid who needs a new (kind/caring) family to live with. She will have her own room with en-suite and seperate entrance.

We're a brit family with two very well-behaved kids and would prefer an English-speaker.

( Please don't post your personal contact details in here - PM me instead )


----------

